
Assemblywoman says 'F–k Elon Musk' after threat to move Tesla out of California - MilnerRoute
https://www.10news.com/news/coronavirus/assemblywoman-lorena-gonzalez-says-f-k-elon-musk-after-ceo-threatens-move-tesla-out-of-california
======
Fjolsvith
Can you say goodbye property values?

